# Missing Post Count Survey



## Gooba (Aug 14, 2008)

If you lost post count due to the FC deletion today post what your old post count used to be here.

No discussion or anything please.  We're working on a fix we just need everyone's information.  Please be patient and know it will all be back eventually.


----------



## Juubi (Aug 14, 2008)

Eh, just give me 6k. I had 5950-something anyway


----------



## Byakuya (Aug 14, 2008)

8400+               .


----------



## Astaroth (Aug 14, 2008)

4,200 or thereabouts.

I should mention my postcount was 1,110 after the event.


----------



## Sin (Aug 14, 2008)

Mine was ~5500.

It's pretty hard to remember, but it was around that.


----------



## HK-47 (Aug 14, 2008)

I had about 1,820 before.


----------



## The Boss (Aug 14, 2008)

2,800 or something like that for me.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Aug 14, 2008)

I Had 1596


----------



## RaiRyuu (Aug 14, 2008)

611 **


----------



## Krory (Aug 14, 2008)

All I remember was I was a little over 4k. So I'd settle for an even 4,000.


----------



## KamiKazi (Aug 14, 2008)

3316 posts


----------



## Bill G (Aug 14, 2008)

I believe a little less than 600 586 i think.


----------



## King (Aug 14, 2008)

lol Only lost 46 posts.


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Aug 14, 2008)

It was 2800 thats the best estimate since I know I was a few posts away from 2800 or a bit over it.


----------



## Red Sands (Aug 14, 2008)

1,130 somewhere by that number


----------



## vered (Aug 14, 2008)

*i had 5700+ before ,so i think i lost 500+ posts.*


----------



## Zaru (Aug 14, 2008)

I had about 1550 posts in the joke fc section which can be hardproven. Should be 21600 or something.


----------



## Kikyo (Aug 14, 2008)

around 1610-1800? I never really kept count I was a Jounin only because I hated being the Torture specialist.


----------



## kidloco (Aug 14, 2008)

1572

and if ilier i can said i was 2369 for example but that is the number i rebemebr.. maybe i have, more i rebemebr now what i had.. or was more??

first i thnk was 1567, but laterly i had more posts, soo not sure.. 1572 can be


----------



## Ryuk (Aug 14, 2008)

Old post count - 4190

Post count tis morning - 3699


----------



## LiveFire (Aug 14, 2008)

Lost like 5k from it, should be around or right at 8k.


----------



## Death-kun (Aug 14, 2008)

I lost somewhere around 2950 posts, give or take.


----------



## Tachikoma (Aug 14, 2008)

Somewhere over 3000.


----------



## ? (Aug 14, 2008)

Please set my post count to around 5k. I am rounding up. **


----------



## Mori` (Aug 14, 2008)

I lost about 300 I think

284 for sure from ug/gb


----------



## Cochise (Aug 14, 2008)

6k, or damn close to it before I lost the post.

Err, I lost around 900.


----------



## Yαriko (Aug 14, 2008)

I was near 3300...lost about 310 post


----------



## Para (Aug 14, 2008)

I lost over 5050. I rounded down.


----------



## Table (Aug 14, 2008)

I think I lost around 120 or something.


----------



## Tehmk (Aug 14, 2008)

300 be lost.


----------



## Kaiwai (Aug 14, 2008)

I lost about 2600~


----------



## Nae'blis (Aug 14, 2008)

10,800 ~ 10,700

edit: I've made 80 counting posts since this began, total now at 6301

edit 2: for clarity, I lost around 4600 posts


----------



## Sasuke (Aug 14, 2008)

11807 give or take a couple of posts I made yesterday.


----------



## Brigade (Aug 14, 2008)

2150 I rounded to the nearest 10


----------



## Chai Tea (Aug 14, 2008)

Something like 1,150


----------



## Vandal Savage (Aug 14, 2008)

I lost 60 posts.


----------



## Ricky (Aug 14, 2008)

1,400 (rounded)


----------



## Shiranui (Aug 14, 2008)

My post count was 11,265, then following the deduction I've made 45 posts in case that is needed to bring our post count back to the regular amount.

In other words I lost 150 posts


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 14, 2008)

I think i had 1295? i dont remember that well


----------



## Rios (Aug 14, 2008)

I had 1850 ~ 1900


----------



## Hisagi (Aug 14, 2008)

between 1615-1630 posts.


----------



## Ina (Aug 14, 2008)

I had 1150 approximately

(lost 450)


----------



## Jin-E (Aug 14, 2008)

I had roughly 5900 posts

So i lost approx 3700


----------



## shit (Aug 14, 2008)

1850 or so. 1850 is fine. I know it was more but not much.

*edit* uh, that's total. So I lost around 870.


----------



## Sumeragi (Aug 14, 2008)

I lost around 80.


----------



## Ddraig Goch (Aug 14, 2008)

i lost around 300 post from what i could remember, i know it's not alot but i'd like them back lol


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Aug 14, 2008)

somewhere between 6400-6500 ;/


----------



## Orochimaru (Aug 14, 2008)

I'm not sure if it was 5495 or 5485. :/


----------



## Ashiya (Aug 14, 2008)

I lost about 180 posts I think. This is a rough estimate. I remember having more than 5.5k posts before.


----------



## Cair (Aug 14, 2008)

I had...I think it was 2320?


I know I lost about 300, so...>_>


----------



## Captain Apoo (Aug 14, 2008)

I had approx 3050. :S


----------



## Slips (Aug 14, 2008)

11,200 ish


----------



## Undertaker (Aug 14, 2008)

~50
.....


----------



## The Scenester (Aug 14, 2008)

I don 't think I lost any postcount although I roam the FC Section on a daily base. 

Ah well, I'm not bothered by it in any way even if I did lose posts


----------



## Countach (Aug 14, 2008)

it was around 3800


----------



## Felix (Aug 14, 2008)

I was nearing the 3k
2800 or something around that, can't be certain :/


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Aug 14, 2008)

I had  4700-4800.

I cant remember the exact numbers.


----------



## Pimp of Pimps (Aug 14, 2008)

*I had like 5600 or something. *


----------



## tgre (Aug 14, 2008)

I had about 50k.



No but seriously, I lost about 2K


----------



## Muse (Aug 14, 2008)

I believe i had like 1100 or something.


----------



## Yosha (Aug 14, 2008)

I had about 2,800ish...I did not remember if it 40 or 50 into 800 but its whatever.


----------



## Stealth Tomato (Aug 14, 2008)

I had 8900 even.


----------



## Sasori (Aug 14, 2008)

12k at least.

No joke, but tbh not like I'm here anymore lulz

But change it back for good memories sake neways lol


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Aug 14, 2008)

I had around 12600 posts


----------



## Phoenix Wright (Aug 14, 2008)

2100-odd.


----------



## JJ (Aug 14, 2008)

I had 3,350 + as I recall


----------



## raxor (Aug 14, 2008)

Slightly less then 800


----------



## Naruko (Aug 14, 2008)

I had 4250 give or take a handful earlier in the day when this happened.

My bf, Naruto had urgh roughly 2900 (like 2890+ or 2980+...i'm memory-dyslexic).


----------



## Cooli (Aug 14, 2008)

I lost 1500


----------



## Flash Step (Aug 14, 2008)

1700 or so


----------



## April (Aug 14, 2008)

I lost 49, or 50 posts. my old post count was 850.


----------



## Hyuuga (Aug 14, 2008)

I lost almost exactly 1900 posts.


----------



## Harlita (Aug 14, 2008)

7,621 was my exact total - randomly i just looked at it the other day and i've only posted in FC's since so -


----------



## VoodooKnight (Aug 14, 2008)

I used to have 110 posts, if I recall.  Thanks for your time.


----------



## Yakuza (Aug 14, 2008)

12,100 posts deleted.

I guess I had the most deleted from the entire forums


----------



## TekJounin (Aug 14, 2008)

I should be around 1280.  I was almost done being a Torture Specialist.


----------



## ♠ Nagato ♠ (Aug 14, 2008)

i had 1,320 post 

lost 712 posts


----------



## Nash (Aug 14, 2008)

I had about 1,304.


----------



## Dogma (Aug 14, 2008)

Lost about 1100,

I had like 2,777 before.


----------



## Neji (Aug 14, 2008)

Missing nearly 4,000


Not sure on exact amount though


----------



## Michael Lucky (Aug 14, 2008)

im not really sure about my post count

I remember it being about 300+ but someone told me its past 400


----------



## Xyloxi (Aug 14, 2008)

I had something like 1,060.


----------



## Gary (Aug 14, 2008)

I was at around 5800 . Some where between 5750 - 5800


----------



## Uchiha Itachi (Aug 14, 2008)

I had something around 1200-1300. Well around there, I think.


----------



## Kairi (Aug 14, 2008)

I had like between 615-625 that yesterday, but when I woke up I only had 607.


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 14, 2008)

i had like 6670 :3


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 14, 2008)

I had almost 3k. Around 2.8 k


----------



## Felt (Aug 14, 2008)

should hve 63 more than cutrenrt


----------



## Madara Uchiha (Aug 14, 2008)

Well i have been gone for a while so all i remember is it was between 3k and 2870


----------



## ~L~ (Aug 14, 2008)

I should have 308 posts from UG and another 53 post from Stars, Milkshakes and Belief FC :3 don't think i have any other so....altogether 361 posts. 

thanks for all your efforts staff we appreciate it.


----------



## Double Arts Sui (Aug 14, 2008)

Almost 1200. 
I can't recall exactly... but it was around 1175...


----------



## mootz (Aug 14, 2008)

i had/lost 3800 something,

 great time to be active again


----------



## Kameil (Aug 14, 2008)

I had 5,150 posts.


----------



## Tsumi (Aug 14, 2008)

1100 on the nose =D


----------



## Grimmjow (Aug 14, 2008)

Old post count: 4,903


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Aug 14, 2008)

Gbers and Uchihas sure lost a hell of posts

I lost almost 4000


----------



## vervex (Aug 14, 2008)

I lost a bit more than 200 posts (no big deal, add them only if you have time Gooba).


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Aug 14, 2008)

I had bout 4673


----------



## Altron (Aug 14, 2008)

45


----------



## Shinobikitty (Aug 14, 2008)

I had a around 1,100.


----------



## Proxy (Aug 14, 2008)

I was near 5000. About 4800, I think. I'm not too sure.


----------



## Moon (Aug 15, 2008)

Eh bout 400-450 or so, can't quite recall. Nothin too major.


----------



## Halo (Aug 15, 2008)

lol I just found out about this. I lost a lot. I was in the 1800-1900 range. So go ahead and just put me in that area somewhere.


----------



## Rion Ryuzaki (Aug 15, 2008)

I had liek 2600 in sumthing ~


----------



## Raiden (Aug 15, 2008)

I was in the 11, 470's, probably 11, 477.


----------



## Mia (Aug 15, 2008)

i had about 4030 posts. 

posted in the believers FC...


----------



## Pengu-Yasha (Aug 15, 2008)

If I remember correctly, I was just about to hit 700. I haven't posted anymore, so I think about *33* posts lost is the right amount...

Not much, but it'd be nice to have them back...

*EDIT:* I had 665 posts at the time of this particular post...


----------



## Hentai (Aug 15, 2008)

I had 2330, + 408 posts i made since the count was screwed up.

So it is 2738 i should have now.

Thanks


----------



## PATRON (Aug 15, 2008)

i had like 450 something


----------



## Lord Genome (Aug 15, 2008)

I had a good 3800 somewhere around there(postcount pre deletion, not how many were lost)


----------



## Dattebayo-chan (Aug 15, 2008)

I can't remember the exact amount, but I only lost 20-30 posts, so it should be like 3 530, something like that.


----------



## Suzie (Aug 15, 2008)

I lost 65


----------



## Krisis (Aug 15, 2008)

I lost 1338 posts.
Thanks!


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 15, 2008)

I had about 483 posts Plus 4 from yesterday so, 487.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Aug 15, 2008)

I lost... 200?


----------



## =:Kakashi*Zabuza:= (Aug 15, 2008)

I lost all my posts leading up to the Chunin rank... that's all I know.


----------



## Dave (Aug 15, 2008)

missing about 400


----------



## Uzumaki (Aug 15, 2008)

I lost exactly 1k (I had 2,858) And I gained nothing yesterday, everything of it got deleted due to that it apperently was spam. 

lol at having that amount of posts in the joke section at the time


----------



## zuul (Aug 15, 2008)

Old post count :2900


----------



## Hentai (Aug 15, 2008)

*Posting for Sharingan Squid* who is banned atm.

had 5960 posts
now 0 Posts


----------



## Muk (Aug 15, 2008)

i believe i had over 5600 posts


----------



## ~riku~ (Aug 15, 2008)

I used to have more than 800.


----------



## Enzo (Aug 15, 2008)

I had ca. 2400-2500 posts!
So I lost ca. 1400-1500 posts


----------



## Kuro (Aug 15, 2008)

I had around 1,100-1,200 .
I just lost around 300 posts but it took me a while to get them.


----------



## chrisp (Aug 15, 2008)

I lost over NINE THOUSAND posts


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Aug 15, 2008)

My post count was around the 3400 mark


----------



## Tobirama (Aug 15, 2008)

App. 3500. D:


----------



## Princess Hina (Aug 15, 2008)

post count was around 1,450


----------



## Circe (Aug 15, 2008)

3,451                 .


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 15, 2008)

I lost about 50,000.

I'm patient, take your time.


----------



## niyesuH (Aug 15, 2008)

mine post count was around 12k


----------



## BlueSky Rena (Aug 15, 2008)

I also need to fix my post count  it was around 2690 or so...


----------



## Taxman (Aug 15, 2008)

I should probably mention that I lost around 275 posts.


----------



## Lovewitches (Aug 15, 2008)

i was at 4,227.

and yeah, i keep track >_>


----------



## Ryan (Aug 15, 2008)

300,000. I wish- probably 200, dunno. :/


----------



## pajamas (Aug 15, 2008)

posting for [/URL] who is banned

lost 800 posts.


----------



## Fiasco (Aug 15, 2008)

I lost about 900.


----------



## Kittan (Aug 15, 2008)

694 exactly.

Plus the three I have now.

EDIT: OH 5 HAHA.


----------



## Loki (Aug 15, 2008)

post count 4279


----------



## Fang (Aug 15, 2008)

I lost over 7900 posts.

I believe I was at 30,080ish before my post count got slashed.


----------



## Reptar Kamina (Aug 15, 2008)

had a bit above 2k


----------



## Lilith (Aug 15, 2008)

i want my 9 posts back


----------



## Kirra Biru (Aug 15, 2008)

I believe I had about 124 posts. Thanks.


----------



## Ippy (Aug 15, 2008)

I had at least 14,400.


----------



## .44 (Aug 15, 2008)

I lost around 150.


----------



## Robotkiller (Aug 15, 2008)

Roughly 55,000


----------



## milkshakes (Aug 15, 2008)

i had bout 1.7k posts or was it 1.6 dunno


----------



## Crayons (Aug 16, 2008)

I think I lost 130 something

My old post count was around 1,870 +, can't remember the exact amount. Then it went down to 1,740.


----------



## HK-47 (Aug 16, 2008)

I had about 1,820 before + 50 posts I've made since = 1,870 posts


----------



## niyesuH (Aug 16, 2008)

HK-47 said:


> I had about 1,820 before + 50 posts I've made since = 1,870 posts



 you win the nobel prize


----------



## Hustler (Aug 16, 2008)

3000


----------



## Rivayir (Aug 16, 2008)

I had 10,981 posts before.

Edit: 960 lost


----------



## Slice (Aug 16, 2008)

About 140 posts


----------



## Lazlow (Aug 16, 2008)

I lost 653 posts.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Aug 16, 2008)

*We better say how many posts we LOST, not how many we had, because we might increase our postcount in the mean while .*

So i lost around 1700


----------



## Zaru (Aug 16, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> *We better say how many posts we LOST, not how many we had, because we might increase our postcount in the mean while .*
> 
> So i lost around 1700



As gooba or someone said, it's mainly important for people who "lost" more posts than they have. Because when they do the fanclub moving thing, people would get more posts back than they had before (we're talking about many thousands here)


----------



## Curry (Aug 16, 2008)

I lost about 1,500 posts.


----------



## Satsuki (Aug 16, 2008)

I lost about 900 posts.
I thought I was being punished or something.


----------



## C-Moon (Aug 16, 2008)

I had around 3250 posts.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Aug 16, 2008)

it was around 3k posts cheers
so i lost about 900 posts


----------



## Rivayir (Aug 16, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> *We better say how many posts we LOST, not how many we had, because we might increase our postcount in the mean while .*
> 
> So i lost around 1700



Shut up, Emily. <3


----------



## Daddy☆Naru (Aug 16, 2008)

I think i had around 120-ish.

At least I never lost rep, then someone'd be dead.


----------



## Esponer (Aug 16, 2008)

For *House*.



			
				House said:
			
		

> Could someone post for me in the post recovery thread?
> I lost exactly 988 posts [1].


----------



## Susano-o (Aug 16, 2008)

7777           .


----------



## sworder (Aug 16, 2008)

I had 3300 k


----------



## Ange (Aug 16, 2008)

I lost 79 posts, or thereabouts. 

What happened anyway?


----------



## The Juice Man (Aug 17, 2008)

I lost roughly 100 posts.


----------



## Innocence (Aug 17, 2008)

I lost about 3K in posts.
And i do need, my post's back from my old account Spiral Man.


----------



## Shiraishi (Aug 17, 2008)

4,150 or so.


----------



## Adachi (Aug 17, 2008)

I lost exactly 1992 posts.


----------



## DeterminedIdiot (Aug 17, 2008)

i had 2010


----------



## Aishiteru (Aug 17, 2008)

Ah, so this just isn't me . . .

But I lost about 10 posts, actually (before posting this).


----------



## Dementia (Aug 17, 2008)

I've had over 1800, now I have 0, though my user title remained the same. 

EDIT: Now it's 1 and the title changed.


----------



## Taxman (Aug 17, 2008)

^it doesn't change until you post in a section again that counts...thus why it was zero and still the old rank.


----------



## FlameHazel (Aug 17, 2008)

I believe I lost about 45 posts ^^


----------



## Loki (Aug 17, 2008)

Can i have my posts back nao


----------



## Gary (Aug 17, 2008)

Shirp said:


> I think i had around 120-ish.
> 
> At least I never lost rep, then someone'd be dead.



you should stop caring about rep  .


----------



## Soldier (Aug 17, 2008)

I had 731 posts. :]


----------



## Ange (Aug 17, 2008)

_will we ever get our posts back?_


----------



## Taxman (Aug 17, 2008)

yes...but you _need _to be patient


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Aug 17, 2008)

patience is a virtue 

Do your best Tax Man


----------



## Kiba (Aug 17, 2008)

im missing some >_< but i don't remember ill edit this post when i do.


----------



## Ange (Aug 17, 2008)

Taxman said:


> yes...but you _need _to be patient



I'm not impatient, just sad


----------



## -= Ziggy Stardust =- (Aug 17, 2008)

i had around 1,320-1,350 

now im 720


----------



## bancy (Aug 17, 2008)

I had like 920-960. O:
That'd be 740 posts.


Always short of 1k 
I'm pathetic.


----------



## Ninja Genius (Aug 17, 2008)

...um..No clue, but I'm guessing around 1300 ish.


----------



## Cheena (Aug 18, 2008)

I am missing at least a 150, my post count never goes up anymore


----------



## Garfield (Aug 18, 2008)

I can make rough estimations possible for the top 100 posters from this thread I made some time back:
*My Anime Collections*

Also, this user: chocomint lost 12 posts. Her postcount was 1337


----------



## iSPEC (Aug 18, 2008)

I've lost ~70+ posts can't remember well. Google Cache is inaccurate, it doesn't reflect the post count I had very well.

How is it possible, there are such huge variations some people have lost 8k+ and some have lost 0 posts?


----------



## Sharada (Aug 18, 2008)

116 or something like that.

I had 0 when the posts were gone.


----------



## Velvet (Aug 18, 2008)

*about 1910  *


----------



## Red (Aug 18, 2008)

I lost 75 posts.


----------



## Tsunade_chan (Aug 18, 2008)

My post count was about 360+...My rank went down as well


----------



## Tousen (Aug 18, 2008)

Sin said:


> Mine was ~5500.
> 
> It's pretty hard to remember, but it was around that.



I really have no clue what my number was but this sounds like its somewhere in the ball park


----------



## kidloco (Aug 18, 2008)

i have put before but goin to put againg

1572 post i had

and dont forgot sum wiht the new post i had


----------



## Grimmjow (Aug 18, 2008)

This post is for my friend. Totitos

Mycaelis

He had a post count of 4,102.

It's now 1,388


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Aug 18, 2008)

13K missing


----------



## Gameboy (Aug 18, 2008)

i was aiming for missing nin (which is 2,100 posts) and i remember i had 2,066. So thats how much i remember having, 2,066.


----------



## Rebelle Fleur (Aug 19, 2008)

i lost 283


----------



## ZackFaire (Aug 19, 2008)

I lost 136


----------



## Felt (Aug 19, 2008)

I just got my name changed from Hollie to Neliel, incase any confusion incurs.


----------



## Roxas (Aug 19, 2008)

i lost about 300


----------



## Ironhide (Aug 19, 2008)

I had 1870+


----------



## Vongola (Aug 19, 2008)

Just under 1000


----------



## Crystal Renee (Aug 19, 2008)

I had like 1,025, I think. I did have over 1,020.


----------



## Watchman (Aug 19, 2008)

I lost 900 posts.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Aug 19, 2008)

iSPEC said:


> I've lost ~70+ posts can't remember well. Google Cache is inaccurate, it doesn't reflect the post count I had very well.
> 
> How is it possible, there are such huge variations some people have lost 8k+ and some have lost 0 posts?


Because it was something that happened that hit the joke fanclubs the hardest. So people who pretty much never posted in that area were not affected.
---

And while I am here, yes, we are still working on this together.


----------



## Yosha (Aug 19, 2008)

I posted a shitload in the UG thread


----------



## Jesus (Aug 20, 2008)

great, this had to happen when I was away for a few weeks 

I am pretty sure my postcount was over 3900, but I can't exactly remember :/


----------



## ~ Son of SPARDA ~ (Aug 20, 2008)

My postcount before the deletion(s) was 3,402.


----------



## Cirus (Aug 20, 2008)

My post count before any problem occured was at around 5000. Once fixed many thanks will be done.

Edit:  Total loss was about 1200 to 1300 posts I believe.


----------



## Lindsay (Aug 21, 2008)

I had about 750 posts (lost 630 posts), thanks xD


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Aug 21, 2008)

iSPEC said:


> I've lost ~70+ posts can't remember well. Google Cache is inaccurate, it doesn't reflect the post count I had very well.
> 
> How is it possible, there are such huge variations some people have lost 8k+ and some have lost 0 posts?



Joke FC got hit the hardest it seems the Admin who messed with it thought i'd be funny.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Aug 21, 2008)

When is this getting updated?


----------



## Zetta (Aug 21, 2008)

I had 6900 (or somewhere in the vicinity) before it hit....


----------



## Cheena (Aug 22, 2008)

I realized I could find my post next to a thread so should have about

685 posts,   thanx


----------



## Xana (Aug 22, 2008)

I'm pretty sure I had a little over 750. I think I was about to reach 800, actually.


----------



## Mai-Sama (Aug 23, 2008)

i lost all of my posts. i'm pretty sure i had a little over 250 or something like that.  not too sure anymore since i've been gone for a while.


----------



## BloodReaper (Aug 23, 2008)

*Not lost any but I'll voke for Mai who did have around 256 posts.*


----------



## Hentai (Aug 23, 2008)

A few people report they got their post back.
It is unfair that some are treated different.

Would you guys please restore our posts.


----------



## Garfield (Aug 23, 2008)

Kyuubi no Youko said:


> A few people report they got their post back.
> It is unfair that some are treated different.
> 
> Would you guys please restore our posts.


I believe that they're still working on it. You'll have to be more patient.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Aug 23, 2008)

Well i do believe that we'll have them back by the end of the year.


----------



## Garfield (Aug 23, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> Well i do believe that we'll have them back by the end of the year.


Whatchu complaining for you 900 rep power in such a short time woman!!!!!!!!

*pokes*


----------



## Hentai (Aug 23, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> Well i do believe that we'll have them back by the end of the year.



Didn#t you say you got them back? 

And some Staff guy said we'll get them back in a few days/weeks. Not at the end of the year.


----------



## Garfield (Aug 23, 2008)

Kyuubi no Youko said:


> Didn#t you say you got them back?
> 
> And some Staff guy said we'll get them back in a few days/weeks. Not at the end of the year.


Its only been a week and some since that occurred. So I guess it might be until next week that all postcounts are nearly done...


----------



## Zaru (Aug 23, 2008)

There's hardly people reporting missings posts anymore so as soon as most of that stopped they'll probably get to work


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Aug 23, 2008)

I'm still wondering why didn't forkshy get banned for doing it.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Aug 23, 2008)

Kyuubi no Youko said:


> A few people report they got their post back.
> It is unfair that some are treated different.
> 
> Would you guys please restore our posts.


It takes time. First we had to comb through the list of every single person who posted in the threads that got affected via cache. Now we have to compare those numbers with the posts here for accuracy's sake. Sorry it is taking so long, but that's how it goes when it takes multiple mods (who do have their own section responsibilities and life) to work through all the names.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Aug 23, 2008)

CX said:


> Whatchu complaining for you 900 rep power in such a short time woman!!!!!!!!
> 
> *pokes*


rep has nothing to do with this _man_ 



Kyuubi no Youko said:


> Didn#t you say you got them back?
> 
> And some Staff guy said we'll get them back in a few days/weeks. Not at the end of the year.



lol,since i couldn't give a correct answer, i assumed that we will have them by the end of the year, right?


----------



## Hentai (Aug 23, 2008)

Yakushi Kabuto said:


> It takes time. First we had to comb through the list of every single person who posted in the threads that got affected via cache. Now we have to compare those numbers with the posts here for accuracy's sake. Sorry it is taking so long, but that's how it goes when it takes multiple mods (who do have their own section responsibilities and life) to work through all the names.



Okay thanks.

I hope i will keep the posts i made since it screwed up.


----------



## Genesis (Aug 23, 2008)

I lost 11,657 posts.

Gooba, I'd like them back please. You can trust me, see through the illusion.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 23, 2008)

Kyuubi no Youko said:


> Okay thanks.
> 
> I hope i will keep the posts i made since it screwed up.



You will, since they're comparing it via cache from that day, or something.


----------



## Hentai (Aug 23, 2008)

Zaru said:


> You will, since they're comparing it via cache from that day, or something.



We can also ask them to give me some of yours, you have plenty


----------



## Zaru (Aug 23, 2008)

Kyuubi no Youko said:


> We can also ask them to give me some of yours, you have plenty



Use those from purpleshirtguy, he has 220k


----------



## Rivayir (Aug 23, 2008)

Trying to distract us from our lost posts with new updates?


----------



## Ral (Aug 23, 2008)

My posts are still there but i lost *ALL* of my post count and landed from 512(i believe thats accurate) to 0.


----------



## Hisagi (Aug 23, 2008)

I don't want to make any rude remarks, but if staff had time to upgrade the forums, wouldn't they have time to have refreshed all our posts?

Again, this is only a theory


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Aug 23, 2008)

Mbxx (the SAdmin - one of two that we have, the other being Tazmo) was the one who upgraded the forums. The rest of us have no part in it since we don't have the power to alter the forums in such a way. We don't have the power to refresh posts, so once we make the calculations we have to grab an Admin to input the numbers themselves.


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 23, 2008)

I had like 20,000


----------



## wsc (Aug 24, 2008)

i had like 1000


----------



## Dattebayo-chan (Aug 24, 2008)

I posted here earlier, but I found the exact amount of post I lost. It was 28. I have posted a bit since I lost them though. So for me it's my current posts plus the 28 that I lost.


----------



## Cromer (Aug 24, 2008)

So I lost a measly 200+ posts. GIVE EM BACK!!!


----------



## Gary (Aug 24, 2008)

Well since I am already near the number of post I lost........ 
Just add back 400 when you add them back.


----------



## ?Fallacy? (Aug 25, 2008)

Around 1,600 or something. Please and thank u.


----------



## April (Aug 25, 2008)

I lost about 49 posts.


----------



## FoxSpirit (Aug 26, 2008)

Just add 1600 posts to my current post count when you guys fix all of the posts


----------



## Fiasco (Aug 26, 2008)

Are we ever really going to get our posts back?


----------



## JJ (Aug 26, 2008)

Yes, it's just taking a lot of time to get the counts down for something like 500 members or more. Especially when you guys are still posting.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Aug 26, 2008)

anyone got their posts back yet?


----------



## Neji (Aug 26, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> anyone got their posts back yet?


I got half of what I lost within the first day, still missing 3k though


----------



## Cochise (Aug 26, 2008)

Posting again because I should have well over 6k post and I don't want the Mods to skip over me.


----------



## JJ (Aug 26, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> anyone got their posts back yet?





Sorry, but nobody is getting it back until we have it completed for all members. Otherwise it wouldn't be fair. The moderators are working on totals. The admins will add them when it's completed. If you think you got it back it's because you're posting.

If you already posted your loss total, please don't post again. It just means it'll take longer.


----------



## Hentai (Aug 27, 2008)

I dont get this Shit.

No one posted here since yesterday.


Cant you just return the posts for the people here and the others will either find out some day and post or they dont care or dont see because it has been too less post-loss to be seen.

Unfair is that it was said that we get our posts back but it has been two weeks now.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Aug 27, 2008)

^...We did say it could be *up to several weeks*. Feel free to complain if it is a couple months. And no, just because people aren't posting here doesn't mean they don't care. Not everyone looks in this section. And there's an order to it, systems of checking and double checking to make it absolutely fair. We can't just give posts back without checking into it because I'm sure you know people will lie about it or they will forget the real numbers. There aren't that many mods and 500something accounts is a heck lot to check through.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Aug 27, 2008)

If you guys need help, you can make me a Admin and I could be gladly to help.


----------



## Gecka (Aug 27, 2008)

I had 3,000 posts b4 forkshy


----------



## quizzlix?! (Aug 28, 2008)

i think it was liek 960


----------



## Kuran (Aug 28, 2008)

little over 5500


----------



## -ThanatosX- (Aug 28, 2008)

Mine was 265


----------



## faithless (Aug 29, 2008)

something like 900~.


----------



## Hitomi (Aug 29, 2008)

i didn't lose anything.. i think.

and lol @ "member bitchfest 08" tag!


----------



## 海外ニキ (Aug 29, 2008)

I lost 800 posts btw.


Technically it's a little more, but I'm willing to say 800.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Aug 29, 2008)

I hope i'm not too late...

I have 4,132 posts in UG...

plus the other FCs in the Joke Section, i think i lost about 4,200+ posts.


----------



## Hisagi (Aug 30, 2008)

back on like page three, I stated i lost about 1600 posts,

but according to friends they say i was in the 2k-3k range

I'm unsure, so i'm going to estimate an average of about 2000 something/

dont yell at me if i'm wrong, i'm only going by what people with a much better memory capacity have said.


----------



## Vermillionage (Aug 31, 2008)

I'm missing around 1300..


IT's a shame to be a senior with a postcount under 50..

but i was too busy in RL the last 3 weeks.. so I couldnt really help it..

please give me back my posts^^
thank you^^


----------



## Emasculation Storm (Aug 31, 2008)

I know I lost some, but I don't know exactly how many I did.

Considering you just look up how much we had anyways, to make sure people aren't cheating their way into more posts, you can just go back and see how many I had previous.

Thanks.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Aug 31, 2008)

Anomander Rake said:


> I know I lost some, but I don't know exactly how many I did.
> 
> Considering you just look up how much we had anyways, to make sure people aren't cheating their way into more posts, you can just go back and see how many I had previous.
> 
> Thanks.



Like they're gonna look through every joke fc you posted in......right.


----------



## Aeld (Sep 1, 2008)

please may I have 995? :3


----------



## Naruko (Sep 1, 2008)

Anomander Rake said:


> I know I lost some, but I don't know exactly how many I did.
> 
> Considering you just look up how much we had anyways, to make sure people aren't cheating their way into more posts, you can just go back and see how many I had previous.
> 
> Thanks.



Your name is on the list (I reviewed it at one point myself) , and what we're doing isn't unlike what you mentioned (seeing how many posts someone made in affected FCs and checking cache's etc).

Hence it's taking a while, but it will get done (for you too, of course, shrymmykins) <3


----------



## 海外ニキ (Sep 1, 2008)

Well, I though it was 800.


I'm not so sure anymore. XD


----------



## Grimmjow (Sep 1, 2008)

Hisagi said:


> back on like page three, I stated i lost about 1600 posts,
> 
> but according to friends they say i was in the 2k-3k range
> 
> ...



You had 1,600 something my friend. I clearly remember that.


----------



## Zetta (Sep 1, 2008)

Naruko said:


> Your name is on the list (I reviewed it at one point myself) , and what we're doing isn't unlike what you mentioned (seeing how many posts someone made in affected FCs and checking cache's etc).
> 
> Hence it's taking a while, but it will get done (for you too, of course, shrymmykins) <3



So basically, we don't really need to give our names since you already have them on file and can check the cache, right?


----------



## Hentai (Sep 1, 2008)

Naruko said:


> Your name is on the list (I reviewed it at one point myself) , and what we're doing isn't unlike what you mentioned (seeing how many posts someone made in affected FCs and checking cache's etc).
> 
> Hence it's taking a while, but it will get done (for you too, of course, shrymmykins) <3



I am confused now. What is this thread for then anyway?


----------



## Grimmjow (Sep 1, 2008)

I have a Common name. Same as Zetta.

So is it harder to cache people named after characters?

I assure you I had 4,903 exactly.


----------



## Naruko (Sep 1, 2008)

Grimmjow said:


> I have a Common name. Same as Zetta.
> 
> So is it harder to cache people named after characters?
> 
> I assure you I had 4,903 exactly.



Yes, it freaking is. Names like 'X' and 'Luffy' and 'Haruhi' suck to find cache of. Many things you can google under "naruto forums view member profile (name)" but try it with common anime names and it blows. Then you have to try and find other caches/posts/threads they posted in around that time (pre 8/13) and look there...hence it takes a while.


----------



## Neji (Sep 1, 2008)

oh shit, sorry if i'm giving you trouble


----------



## Grimmjow (Sep 2, 2008)

Naruko said:


> Yes it freaking is. Names like X and Luffy and Haruhi suck to find cache of. Many things you can google under "naruto forums view member profile (name)" but try it with common anime names and it blows. Then you have to try and find other caches/posts/threads they posted in around that time (pre 8/13) and look there...hence it takes a while



I tried it and was like holy fuck I can't find it lol. I thought you guys would have it easier. So I thought I'd ask.

Sorry guys. ;__;


----------



## Solaela (Sep 2, 2008)

I think i had about 5 posts....


----------



## Hisagi (Sep 2, 2008)

shadow the swordsman said:


> I think i had about 5 posts....


no you had ten


Naruko said:


> Yes, it freaking is. Names like 'X' and 'Luffy' and 'Haruhi' suck to find cache of. Many things you can google under "naruto forums view member profile (name)" but try it with common anime names and it blows. Then you have to try and find other caches/posts/threads they posted in around that time (pre 8/13) and look there...hence it takes a while.



So names like Hisagi would be hard to as well? O_O;


----------



## PradaBrada (Sep 2, 2008)

Had exactly 5588, and it got reduced to 786


----------



## JJ (Sep 2, 2008)

Grimmjow said:


> I tried it and was like holy fuck I can't find it lol. I thought you guys would have it easier. So I thought I'd ask.
> 
> Sorry guys. ;__;



I spent 2 hours just looking for one name one night.  

This thread is important because although we do have lists, we don't want to overlook anyone.  Also, some of the older cache's we need to have a better idea of a total.


----------



## Grimmjow (Sep 2, 2008)

JediJaina said:


> I spent 2 hours just looking for one name one night.
> 
> This thread is important because although we do have lists, we don't want to overlook anyone.  Also, some of the older cache's we need to have a better idea of a total.



Ah I see.

Btw, Have you guys added me to the list?


----------



## Zaru (Sep 2, 2008)

JediJaina said:


> I spent 2 hours just looking for one name one night.



Oh wow. I didn't know it could end up THAT bad. 

If only you had actual sadmin cooperation


----------



## Grimmjow (Sep 2, 2008)

Yeah I didn't either.

I thought you could just type in Naruto Forum profile: Grimmjow and bam your done.

Well until I tried it myself. :/


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Sep 2, 2008)

Ay aay.

Still a little confused why forkshy isn't perm'd..


----------



## Mike Hunt (Sep 3, 2008)

I used to have around 5100 T_T.


----------



## drunk kitsune (Sep 4, 2008)

not sure exactly, but i used to have just shy of 200.


----------



## Flash Step (Sep 4, 2008)

Any status updates on this?


----------



## Sarun (Sep 6, 2008)

Not sure but was is early 4k, so 4300-4400 most likely.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Sep 6, 2008)

i hate my current postcount.


----------



## Gary (Sep 6, 2008)

@lk3mizt said:


> i hate my current postcount.



Giving your pass word to me and letting me post for you is the only option.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Sep 6, 2008)

Gary said:


> Giving your pass word to me and letting me post for you is the only option.



Hah! That's how I got banned, my friend.


----------



## JJ (Sep 7, 2008)

Only that the updates are making things slower not faster.


----------



## Hentai (Sep 7, 2008)

@Staff: Be honest with us, will we get our posts back or did you give it up already?


----------



## Taxman (Sep 7, 2008)

you will get them back....it's just taking way too long because of how many members were affected.

Here's the update people are looking for:
We're making one final list which is basically what your post count should be now.  If you went to zero, you're getting your cache + you're current post count (give or take one or two posts considering the rate you guys post at).  If you didn't go to zero, you're getting your current post count + the number of posts you had in the affected joke FCs as of August 14th.

When that list is finalized...we'll start changing people's post counts to those numbers.

So not only are there a lot of members to go through...these updates didn't really help either.


----------



## BlueSky Rena (Sep 7, 2008)

Kyuuu as yet to receive her 2800+ posts back also  Hope it will be fixed


----------



## Hentai (Sep 7, 2008)

Taxman said:


> you will get them back....it's just taking way too long because of how many members were affected.
> 
> Here's the update people are looking for:
> We're making one final list which is basically what your post count should be now.  If you went to zero, you're getting your cache + you're current post count (give or take one or two posts considering the rate you guys post at).  If you didn't go to zero, you're getting your current post count + the number of posts you had in the affected joke FCs as of August 14th.
> ...



Finally something that we can use. Thanks a lot Tax 

Sounds great.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Sep 9, 2008)

Taxman said:


> you will get them back....it's just taking way too long because of how many members were affected.
> 
> Here's the update people are looking for:
> We're making one final list which is basically what your post count should be now.  If you went to zero, you're getting your cache + you're current post count (give or take one or two posts considering the rate you guys post at).  If you didn't go to zero, you're getting your current post count + the number of posts you had in the affected joke FCs as of August 14th.
> ...




mmm, maybe Im wrong but I think I will end up gaining more posts than I lost


----------



## Taxman (Sep 9, 2008)

the FC glitch took your post count and subtracted the total number of posts you had in threads affected in the joke FC section.

so if you had...10,000 posts in those threads, you would have went down to zero.  If we weren't using the cache and just added on the FC posts, then you would have more posts than you lost.  But, you didn't go to zero, so you had more posts outside of the joke FC section than you did in it.  So, we can just add on the joke FC post count that I compiled back on the day it happened.

The people that went to zero are getting their post count from the cache (the screenshot taken by google before the incident) and we're adding on the posts you've had since then.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Sep 9, 2008)

Frankly you confuse me, but I'm going to trust your judgement Taxman.


----------



## Double Arts Sui (Sep 10, 2008)

I dunno if I posted in this thread or in another similar one.
I had around 1175 posts pre 13/8/K.

*feels noobish with my current 5*


----------



## Maximus (Sep 11, 2008)

couple of hundred...I think. Not sure tho. Don't much check post count.


----------



## Lord Tyrannous (Sep 11, 2008)

40-50......


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 12, 2008)

I posted more, and my previous post didnt say how much i lost

to be excat kinda i lost a good 1k-1.1k

Somewhere around there

Just posting this incase you actually fix it


----------



## JJ (Sep 12, 2008)

Taxman said:


> you will get them back....it's just taking way too long because of how many members were affected.
> 
> Here's the update people are looking for:
> We're making one final list which is basically what your post count should be now.  If you went to zero, you're getting your cache + you're current post count (give or take one or two posts considering the rate you guys post at).  If you didn't go to zero, you're getting your current post count + the number of posts you had in the affected joke FCs as of August 14th.
> ...





Taxman said:


> the FC glitch took your post count and subtracted the total number of posts you had in threads affected in the joke FC section.
> 
> so if you had...10,000 posts in those threads, you would have went down to zero.  If we weren't using the cache and just added on the FC posts, then you would have more posts than you lost.  But, you didn't go to zero, so you had more posts outside of the joke FC section than you did in it.  So, we can just add on the joke FC post count that I compiled back on the day it happened.
> 
> The people that went to zero are getting their post count from the cache (the screenshot taken by google before the incident) and we're adding on the posts you've had since then.



Thank you Taxman. If only some members realized how difficult these cache searches have been. I spent 2 hours on one member alone searching for a cache around or before August 14th.   

If you have posted your total in here before, please don't do it again. It throws the list off.  Thanks.


----------



## Kittan (Sep 12, 2008)

I should be at around 710 now, will be 740 if I get 30 posts or so.


----------



## Mikoto Uchiha (Sep 12, 2008)

_Mine was just a measly 310. I got 295 when I came back lol._


----------



## Rainney (Sep 14, 2008)

I lost about 200. But I'm not sure what the exact number was.
I know I was an Examiner though.


----------



## Halo (Sep 14, 2008)

JediJaina said:


> Thank you Taxman. If only some members realized how difficult these cache searches have been. I spent 2 hours on one member alone searching for a cache around or before August 14th.
> 
> If you have posted your total in here before, please don't do it again. It throws the list off.  Thanks.


hmmm...didn't realize how much work was involved in this. I feel bad for saying this, especially since the staff has been working on it for a while, but I actually don't mind if my post count doesn't get recovered. I know it won't help much, but its alright if you guys just skip me over. Had I known the amount of work was this time consuming, I wouldn't have posted initially. Sorry for the delayed notice.


----------



## Hentai (Sep 15, 2008)

I hope posts that were made after the Incident will stay too 

Thats why i am constantly updating the post with my count i wrote here.


----------



## Mike Hunt (Sep 15, 2008)

I lost like fucking 400 posts, I got them back but cna I sitll have my 400 posts back >.>


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Sep 15, 2008)

Get             'em


----------



## Shodai (Sep 15, 2008)

I should have about 8000 posts.


----------



## Karmaxx (Sep 16, 2008)

I had roughly 2300 posts before.


----------



## Cooli (Sep 18, 2008)

i've lost 1500 and have yet to get them back


----------



## Didi (Sep 21, 2008)

Lol, I come back after a few months, and I see zero posts. 

I believe I was nearing the 1k, or I had just made it when I left.


----------



## ~M~ (Sep 21, 2008)

I think I lost approximately 100 posts.


----------



## Jeαnne (Sep 22, 2008)

that would be really alot of work...


there is not too much problem about the ones that did not went to zero, because if they got one screen of the post count that the members had in the FCs, they can just add that post count

now the ones that went to zero, i dont know how they will find out their old post count xP...ppl spam alot in FCs, so some members have for example, 5k+ posts in the FC, but their post count was 1k+...with the bug they went to 0 T_T...


----------



## Taxman (Sep 22, 2008)

> now the ones that went to zero, i dont know how they will find out their old post count xP...ppl spam alot in FCs, so some members have for example, 5k+ posts in the FC, but their post count was 1k+...with the bug they went to 0 T_T...


google cache takes a screencap of forum pages on different dates.  If we can find a screencap of your profile or a thread you've made/posted in with a screencap date before the incident (august 14), it'll show us what your post count was on that day.  The problem with this is that we can't pinpoint the date (like...have every cache on August 13)...so some cache screencaps are from late July as well.  The other problem is that most of the caches now without some considerable digging are after August 14.  The good news is that we do have a cache for most of the members that lost posts (we're also using the cache to verify what you guys are saying in this survye )...the problem is coming from stragglers who were just now finding out about.

To give some form of update:  we have 80+ names to still go through before I start changing post counts.  We'll then probably make an announcement about anyone who was left out to PM me and I'll look into it personally.

(what I sort of find funny about this survey thread is that not everyone who posted in here was posting about the FC glitch.  So, when we look and find out that you have zero posts in the joke FC section, it makes us cringe about how you wasted our time)


----------



## @lk3mizt (Sep 22, 2008)

ah, keep up the good job, Taxman!


There's no rush.

I hope you've already stored my cache screencaps!!


----------



## Zaru (Sep 22, 2008)

Announcement? Those usually hardly attract attention, and if someone didn't even pay attention to this thread and the stickies, then he won't care about announcements either


----------



## Taxman (Sep 22, 2008)

^well then, too bad for them I guess.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 22, 2008)

Are inactive members that lost a lot (take gabha for example) gonna get their posts back as well?


----------



## Taxman (Sep 22, 2008)

Zaru said:


> Are inactive members that lost a lot (take gabha for example) gonna get their posts back as well?



some of them, yes...Since I know Gabha went to zero and I did his cache, I'll remember to restore his.  Not guaranteeing I catch all of them though, so if people wish to shoot me a PM about how their friend is inactive and was affected and needs to be restored, I'll look into it.


----------



## Kikyo (Sep 22, 2008)

Thanks for the update Taxman. About 80 left? not bad, this is actually faster than I was expecting. 

and that reminds me... Brenda was also affected. Dunno how much, but she's been gone for a few weeks now.


----------



## Taxman (Sep 22, 2008)

thanks for letting us now, we do have a cache for her and we know what her post count should be.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Sep 22, 2008)

how does this work?

after you get the cache, do you now search the joke fanclubs section for the # of posts each affected person made cuz there's a big flaw there.

I've made a lot of posts in UG after the incident... wont those be added to my postcount?


----------



## Zaru (Sep 22, 2008)

@lk3mizt said:


> how does this work?
> 
> after you get the cache, do you now search the joke fanclubs section for the # of posts each affected person made cuz there's a big flaw there.
> 
> I've made a lot of posts in UG after the incident... dont tell me those will be added to my postcount.



I think they have a "who posted" list from that day


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 22, 2008)

It happened to me the day after I made 3000 I think  

Thanks Tax :3


----------



## @lk3mizt (Sep 22, 2008)

Zaru said:


> I think they have a "who posted" list from that day



oh.. 

stupid me


----------



## Taxman (Sep 22, 2008)

@lk3mizt said:


> how does this work?
> 
> after you get the cache, do you now search the joke fanclubs section for the # of posts each affected person made cuz there's a big flaw there.
> 
> I've made a lot of posts in UG after the incident... wont those be added to my postcount?





Zaru said:


> I think they have a "who posted" list from that day


  what zaru said...The list I have is from the day of the incident.  If we missed someone, it's not hard to find out how many posts they had in a FC before August 14th.  And the people that we could have missed would have been people who didn't really post that much in the Joke FCs anyway.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Sep 22, 2008)

Work hard for recovering our rep pow.. erm, post count


----------



## Hisagi (Sep 22, 2008)

If I did my math right the equation for my posts should be (X-2)+1628=Y / X=current post count/Y=post count I would have if i hadn't been affected by the 8/13 incident

but I suck at math so I'll leave it up to you guys to recover my posts


----------



## Shodai (Sep 23, 2008)

Hey Taxman, mang. I honestly have around 8000 posts now, can you just adminfuck me back?


----------



## Taxman (Sep 23, 2008)

@shodai:  you'll get done with everyone else...jeez...I feel like I've told you this at least twice now.


----------



## Cochise (Sep 24, 2008)

I want my post back to, everyone does. I'm just glad the Mods didn't say 'this is to hard, fuck it, let's move on', and they easily could have. Besides Richard, 3k is a very respectable number, it's not like you have less than a 100 post like most other GB members.


----------



## Lee1993 (Sep 24, 2008)

Ive been gone for a wile and i come back with almost 500 posts lost


----------



## Vanity (Sep 25, 2008)

Cochise said:


> I want my post back to, everyone does. I'm just glad the Mods didn't say 'this is to hard, fuck it, let's move on', and they easily could have. Besides Richard, 3k is a very respectable number, it's not like you have less than a 100 post like most other GB members.



Yeah, the mods could have said that but there would have been some huge outcry, especially since it was a staff error that caused the posts to be lost I think. So I guess they feel obligated to fix it which is nice of them.

(For the record I'm not missing any posts since I never posted in any of those FCs).

I just hope nothing like this ever happens again and I'm sure the staff will try very hard to avoid it too since I'm sure they aren't enjoying fixing the problem since it's obviously a lot of work.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Sep 25, 2008)

Just something I'm kinda thinking about.

If more and more people keep coming to this thread, then in turn more caches need to be made, and therefore a lot more time needed until you have it all tabulated. (Because you said you wanted to have this procedure done all at once.) 

I just hope people won't keep coming for months and months more, because that's gotta be a pain for the staff, and I know you probably want to get this over and done. 

I just suggest maybe a cutoff for this thread at some point in the future. But it's just a suggestion, that you don't have to follow.


----------



## Jeαnne (Sep 25, 2008)

Taxman said:


> google cache takes a screencap of forum pages on different dates.  If we can find a screencap of your profile or a thread you've made/posted in with a screencap date before the incident (august 14), it'll show us what your post count was on that day.  The problem with this is that we can't pinpoint the date (like...have every cache on August 13)...so some cache screencaps are from late July as well.  The other problem is that most of the caches now without some considerable digging are after August 14.  The good news is that we do have a cache for most of the members that lost posts (we're also using the cache to verify what you guys are saying in this survye )...the problem is coming from stragglers who were just now finding out about.
> 
> To give some form of update:  we have 80+ names to still go through before I start changing post counts.  We'll then probably make an announcement about anyone who was left out to PM me and I'll look into it personally.
> 
> (what I sort of find funny about this survey thread is that not everyone who posted in here was posting about the FC glitch.  So, when we look and find out that you have zero posts in the joke FC section, it makes us cringe about how you wasted our time)


saint google cache 

80...its getting close so x3



lol thats funny how everywhere you have ppl that try to take advantage of the things even if they know that they will probably get caught 



and hey, if there is anyway that we can actually help you guys with that, just say...


----------



## ̣ (Sep 26, 2008)

Somewhere between 2,000 and 2,300 I believe I dont recall honestly but 2,000 is all I remember hitting.


----------



## Ram (Sep 27, 2008)

I lost 4,400 posts.


----------



## HK-47 (Sep 28, 2008)

Around now I should have around 2000 posts.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Oct 2, 2008)

Any update?


----------



## Zaru (Oct 2, 2008)

Tifa said:


> Any update?



40 or so people left to check, I think


----------



## JJ (Oct 2, 2008)

̣ said:


> Somewhere between 2,000 and 2,300 I believe I dont recall honestly but 2,000 is all I remember hitting.




Try finding this one in cache. No seriously.


----------



## Taxman (Oct 2, 2008)

yeah...LOS didn't really help there with his silly name...<__<


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Oct 3, 2008)

Why am I one of the 40


----------



## Zaru (Oct 3, 2008)

You're more like one of the few hundred. They're only CHECKING. People didn't get their postcounts restored yet.


----------



## JJ (Oct 3, 2008)

Taxman is going on vacation to Michigan starting this weekend. This will put things on hold since he's really been working hard on it and he will be the one probably restoring the counts.


----------



## Nae'blis (Oct 3, 2008)

so Taxman is the only person working on this problem? Thanks to him.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Oct 4, 2008)

But yet.

Why isn't forkshy perma b&?

That is the real question.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Oct 4, 2008)

^He's not.


lol.


----------



## Felt (Oct 4, 2008)

Nae'blis said:


> so Taxman is the only person working on this problem? Thanks to him.



I know Jetstorm/Temperal Thought is aswell so I would imagine others are.


----------



## Zaru (Oct 4, 2008)

Hollie, I hope your postcount isn't accidently restored


----------



## Fang (Oct 4, 2008)

I WANT MY POST CUNT BACK!


----------



## Felt (Oct 4, 2008)

Zaru said:


> Hollie, I hope your postcount isn't accidently restored



I have a User note that says not too


----------



## Zaru (Oct 4, 2008)

I have a User note saying I'm a funny guy. Doesn't mean mods have to care about it


----------



## JJ (Oct 5, 2008)

Nae'blis said:


> so Taxman is the only person working on this problem? Thanks to him.



The thing is that us mods/smods don't have the power to restore counts. Taxman is likely to be the one to do it. He's also helped keep things organized. Since he'll be on vacation it'll be a while longer before we can complete everything. 

Mods/smods/admins such as Jetty/Temporal, YK, Kribaby, Spy_Smasher, Naruko, Taichou, Gooba, and Robotkiller (who stepped down) have worked on this project as well. 




Neliel said:


> I have a User note that says not too



Yep it's pretty much in the notes and the survey list.


----------



## Kikyo (Oct 5, 2008)

Thanks for everyone who has been working on this and keeping us updated. And if anyone deserves a vacation (even from just this) it's Taxman for all the work he's done.


----------



## Rivayir (Oct 6, 2008)

There is no such thing as a vacation on the internet.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Oct 6, 2008)

~Zaxxon~ said:


> ^He's not.
> 
> 
> lol.



Fucking typos.


----------



## Mider T (Oct 6, 2008)

Wonder if forkshy feels good?


----------



## Felix (Oct 6, 2008)

Mider T said:


> Wonder if forkshy feels good?



He must feel proud


----------



## Nae'blis (Oct 6, 2008)

Mider T said:


> Wonder if forkshy feels good?



yes he gloats and laughs and negs anyone who calls him a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) with his 7k rep power.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Oct 6, 2008)

3.5K NEGS POWA!?


----------



## Felix (Oct 7, 2008)

Nae'blis said:


> yes he gloats and laughs and negs anyone who calls him a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) with his 7k rep power.



Fantastic Rep Power


----------



## Zaru (Oct 7, 2008)

Mider T said:


> Wonder if forkshy feels good?



He probably faps to it daily


----------



## Tobirama (Oct 7, 2008)

It must have been a moment of pure genius on his part.

That, or inside job


----------



## kuromoku (Oct 7, 2008)

i had almost 300 posts


----------



## Sasuke (Oct 8, 2008)

So I'm not _exactly_ sure how you're searching for members post count previous to the incident..but with this whole Google Cache thing, would my name make it next to impossible for you to find mine?


----------



## Zaru (Oct 8, 2008)

^ It's probably harder but doable

You're not as bad as LOS


----------



## Taxman (Oct 9, 2008)

^when user names are an issue, we go through your thread creation history and look at cache screencaps of those.


----------



## Dementia (Oct 10, 2008)

That really sounds difficult. >__>


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Oct 10, 2008)

its not difficult  its time consuming


----------



## Karmaxx (Oct 12, 2008)

Has anyone actually got their posts recovered?


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Oct 12, 2008)

I don't think so im guessing loads of people lost them thus its taking a shit load of time.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 12, 2008)

Loads of people did lose them. We are actually near the tail end of getting this done. There are about 20-30 more people to go through before an admin goes about adding them back.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Oct 12, 2008)

cant wait!  

I should be on 12k+ post by now


----------



## Para (Oct 12, 2008)

Temporal Thought said:


> Loads of people did lose them. We are actually near the tail end of getting this done. There are about 20-30 more people to go through before an admin goes about adding them back.



That's good to hear. Thanks.


----------



## Gary (Oct 12, 2008)

Temporal Thought said:


> Loads of people did lose them. We are actually near the tail end of getting this done. There are about 20-30 more people to go through before an admin goes about adding them back.



Finally, a update


----------



## Red Sands (Oct 12, 2008)

Yea, This is a very good thing.


----------



## Nae'blis (Oct 12, 2008)

Gary said:


> Finally, a update



jesus when did you gain 9k posts?


----------



## Fang (Oct 12, 2008)

Naeblis, stop Geg.


----------



## Hisagi (Oct 12, 2008)

Woo  so i'll be over 2.5k by the time i get my posts back


----------



## Karmaxx (Oct 12, 2008)

Temporal Thought said:


> Loads of people did lose them. We are actually near the tail end of getting this done. There are about 20-30 more people to go through before an admin goes about adding them back.



o u guys r just checking first and making a list? then ur gonna start adding them back?


----------



## Emasculation Storm (Oct 12, 2008)

finally, hopefully soon the name change service is reopened, i've been waiting months to get my name changed


----------



## @lk3mizt (Oct 13, 2008)

ah, some people's posts are back 

that's cool! that means mine is coming back soon!!


----------



## Hisagi (Oct 13, 2008)

Woo my posts are back

I feel like my e-pen0r had an extra super erection boost


----------



## @lk3mizt (Oct 13, 2008)

fuck yeah!!!


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Oct 13, 2008)

Got some back....Only 9k more to go


----------



## Kakuzu (Oct 13, 2008)

I'm missing about 3100 posts.


----------



## Taxman (Oct 13, 2008)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> Got some back....Only 9k more to go



yeah...about that...remember that post count reset back in June?...that's where the other 9k are 

*Kakuzu gets added to the queue


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Oct 13, 2008)

Forgotten Hero posting


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Oct 13, 2008)

Taxman said:


> yeah...about that...remember that post count reset back in June?...that's where the other 9k are
> 
> *Kakuzu gets added to the queue



I remember   

Get it all back Taxmang


----------



## Taxman (Oct 13, 2008)

Tifa said:


> Forgotten Hero posting



don't start posting that I forgot anyone until after I say I'm actually done...


----------



## @lk3mizt (Oct 13, 2008)

Taxman said:


> yeah...about that...remember that post count reset back in June?...that's where the other 9k are
> 
> *Kakuzu gets added to the queue






thanks, TBH.

where's mah FMA fix btw?


----------



## Gary (Oct 13, 2008)

Nae'blis said:


> jesus when did you gain 9k posts?



 two or three days ago IIRC.


----------



## Loki (Oct 13, 2008)

Huh can't wait =)


----------



## Teach (Oct 13, 2008)

I lost around 190 posts.


----------



## Fuujin (Oct 13, 2008)

Used to be around 2800 :S


----------



## Sasuke (Oct 13, 2008)

Thanks a bunch for returning the posts!


----------



## legan (Oct 13, 2008)

Didn't realize this thread was here and it's probably too late now but I used to have about 7k posts D=


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Oct 13, 2008)

legan said:


> Didn't realize this thread was here and it's probably too late now but I used to have about 7k posts D=



They can still add you, I think. Someone was added today. 
I wait patiently for my measley 1000 or so to be returned.

edit-Either I didnt get my posts back yet or the same thing happned to me as Death-Kun. I should have 3,800 posts(when my post come back) or so because I know after the incident I was at 1,800 posts or so and I got 1000 or so after it.


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 13, 2008)

The 700+ posts I made once I was dropped to 0 weren't added on to my count. 

(Nevermind about the last part. I thought I had 2950 before, but if all that was found was 2525, then that's fine. I couldn't remember correctly anyway. But I still want the 700 I made added back please )


----------



## legan (Oct 13, 2008)

I went from 7k+ down to 4kish And have since worked my so I'm missing about 3ks worth of posts ;_;


----------



## Jeαnne (Oct 13, 2008)

ty guys!!!


----------



## Taxman (Oct 13, 2008)

legan said:


> I went from 7k+ down to 4kish And have since worked my so I'm missing about 3ks worth of posts ;_;



errr...you only have one post in any of the affected FCs...it looks like you lost posts the old fashioned way....=/

@h3h3h3:  you only have 11 posts which were affected....you too would have lost the other posts you claim to have lost due to the standard reasons (trashed threads, etc)


----------



## legan (Oct 13, 2008)

Damn the old fashioned way


----------



## Fuujin (Oct 13, 2008)

Yay they're back. Thanks a lot


----------



## Taxman (Oct 13, 2008)

just to give some update:
I'm done with the list of people we had who posted in this thread and brought it to our attention.  If I missed someone who posted in here (and wasn't yanking our chain because they had zero posts in the Joke FC section ) speak now.

I do have another list of people I know who were affected but haven't posted in here or brought it to our attention.  That list is going to take a bit of time...and this is the group of people I hope notice the announcements/stickies leading them here or to PM me.  These people I'm sort of unsure that have the correct numbers thus why they were put on a back-burner.  There is some good news, we do have caches for almost all of these people.


----------



## Adachi (Oct 13, 2008)

Yay thank you.


----------



## Brigade (Oct 13, 2008)

Thanks for returning my posts  

Mods I commend you for your hard work.


----------



## Grimmjow (Oct 13, 2008)

Thanks guys. I appreciate it.


----------



## legan (Oct 14, 2008)

Did I get my one post back?


----------



## Taxman (Oct 14, 2008)

you just did with that post...congrats


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Oct 14, 2008)

Thanks for the great work guys XD
Cheers


----------



## Dementia (Oct 14, 2008)

My posts are back!  Thank you for all your hard work guys. ^^


----------



## Dan (Oct 14, 2008)

8.5k

Ty in advance.


----------



## Taxman (Oct 14, 2008)

ugh...c'mon don't lie.

You should have had 1,930 posts subtracted from your post count due to this.  There's no way you were at 8.5k


----------



## @lk3mizt (Oct 14, 2008)

wait, i dont think he's lying....

I remember him reaching the 5k mark a looooong time ago... :S

he didn't really post that much in the joke FC though.. :S


----------



## Dan (Oct 14, 2008)

Just for FC's 

Please ignore my stupidity.

--

I got my post count reset and wanted them back


----------



## Zaru (Oct 14, 2008)

Lol he indeed had more posts back then, but as seen above, he reset them

notice the substitution


----------



## Dan (Oct 14, 2008)

Zaru said:


> Lol he indeed had more posts back then, but as seen above, he reset them
> 
> notice the substitution


WOW man... that's scary.

But yeah, lets just move on and forget this.


----------



## Yakuza (Oct 14, 2008)

Venom had 8k posts last time I saw it before the Reset


----------



## @lk3mizt (Oct 14, 2008)

Zaru said:


> Lol he indeed had more posts back then, but as seen above, he reset them
> 
> notice the substitution



Aaaaaaandy, how did you get this???


----------



## Zaru (Oct 14, 2008)

@lk3mizt said:


> Aaaaaaandy, how did you get this???



Put a member link into archive.org and you might find some entries of different days/months for that person


----------



## @lk3mizt (Oct 14, 2008)

hmmmmmm....


i like this.


----------



## Taxman (Oct 14, 2008)

Venom said:


> Just for FC's
> 
> Please ignore my stupidity.
> 
> ...



ahaha...that explains it...I was starting to go crazy because I was going through your post history to see if you went to zero or not due to this and saw you had over 4k posts in one of the football threads...xD


----------



## Yakuza (Oct 14, 2008)

Taxman said:


> and saw you had over 4k posts in one of the football threads...xD


Good old days...


----------



## Zaru (Oct 14, 2008)

@lk3mizt said:


> hmmmmmm....
> 
> 
> i like this.



That's how I found my current sig again 

Really useful for nostalgia purpose, but it's too vague to pinpoint certain dates


----------



## Dan (Oct 14, 2008)

Taxman said:


> ahaha...that explains it...I was starting to go crazy because I was going through your post history to see if you went to zero or not due to this and saw you had over 4k posts in one of the football threads...xD


Yeah, I didn't readd the original post you see so I was confused on how it worked. 



Yakuza said:


> Good old days...


Haha! Damn right man.



Zaru said:


> That's how I found my current sig again
> 
> Really useful for nostalgia purpose, but it's too vague to pinpoint certain dates


Really freaked me out though. lol


----------



## @lk3mizt (Oct 14, 2008)

Yakuza said:


> Good old days...



 good old days, Dheano 

I miss those days!!


----------



## 海外ニキ (Oct 14, 2008)

After a long trip in Boston, it's great to see my post count has returned.

Thanks Taxman/others involved. :3


----------



## Nae'blis (Oct 14, 2008)

fantastic, thanks for your time TBH.


----------



## Taxman (Oct 14, 2008)

Now to figure out what Venom's post count was before the incident since it does appear he went to zero because of this....finding a cache is going to suck...>__<


----------



## @lk3mizt (Oct 14, 2008)

you can do it, TBH!! :WOW

We have faith in you!


----------



## Taxman (Oct 14, 2008)

To give some form of update (I guess really for the people waiting for the name change thread to open)

I've been working on updating the people who have not posted in this thread, yet we know they were affected.  I wanted to make sure that by the end of today, everyone who had the potential of losing over 100 posts (anyone that we know of with over 100 posts in the joke FCs that were affected) were updated.  As of right now, out of the 150+ people who had over 100 posts and did not post in here, there are only 3 people left that we know of, and they are going to be tough to update because we did not have a cache for them. and finding a cache now is going to be ridiculously hard now that we are two months after the fact.  One member could possibly be easy due to a potential low post count which can be searchable.  The other two are trickier...especially Venom due to the post reset.

Tomorrow, I'll go through the people who potentially lost 50-99 posts and then some other stragglers.  Hopefully by the end of Wednesday, the name change thread will be open again, and then I can work on my next forum project....revamping the FAQ.

To give you guys some perspective...there were over 800 members affected by ten posts or more that we know of.  We're a little over half way with the final updates.

Edit:  50-99 people are done.  Tomorrow I'll do 25-49...probably open up the name change thread tomorrow night.


----------



## legan (Oct 15, 2008)

Taxman said:


> you just did with that post...congrats



Woo thanks <3


----------



## Dan (Oct 15, 2008)

You know if you get your post count reset, can you get it put it back.

If not cool, if you can could you do that please. But deal with the people in this thread first.

Thanks.


----------



## Taxman (Oct 15, 2008)

well we could...but I can't seem to find a record of what your post count was.  Usually when we do a reset, we at least say how much you had.  Though admittedly, I've only checked your user notes and not all of HR.

*facepalms at Legan*

Anyway, final update:
I just went through people who potentially lost 25-49 posts that we knew of...and I'm drawing the line there.  Most of you who lost less than 25 probably made it up in that day and didn't even notice that you lost posts.  (yes, I'm being a bit lazy, but considering I've done over 550 names in less than 48 hours...I think I'm inclined to be lazy now..well...until the name changes start up again and I work on the FAQ..xD)

If there are members who feel that they were skipped, then contact me through PM...however, do not waste my time.  If you didn't lose posts through the joke FC post glitch, then you don't need to contact me and should refer to the "why did my post count go down" question in the FAQ of this subforum.  If you do waste my time, I may feel somewhat inclined to _remove_ posts 

Same goes for members who feel that we shortchanged them.  If you feel we shortchanged you by more than 25 posts, again, contact me through PM and I'll look into it.  However, don't be surprised if I push back at you if it comes to a matter of the cache.

For example, Sharingan Squid says that I missed 400 of his posts.  We have all of his joke FC posts on record and we know he went to zero because of it.  Our Cache is from August 6.  As I told him in the other thread, he needs to prove to us that he made 400 posts between August 7 and August 13th.

For now, I'm officially calling this cased closed.

As for the name change thread, I'm going to see if any updates are needed before I open it.  It should be opened here shortly.

*unsticks*


----------



## Dan (Oct 15, 2008)

Cool, u done well. Should be proud.


----------



## Taxman (Oct 15, 2008)

Do you remember when you had your post count reset?


----------



## Dan (Oct 15, 2008)

07-25-2008. I remember coz I sent Gooba a PM to thank him. It might have been the day before that though.


----------



## Taxman (Oct 15, 2008)

Ah I see.  I'll ask Goobs then if he wrote your old post count down.


----------



## Dan (Oct 15, 2008)

Ite... thanks man.


----------



## CCMZ12 (Oct 15, 2008)

i was at 429 and now im down to 26  what the hell


----------



## Taxman (Oct 15, 2008)

^an example of wasting my time

you weren't even a member when this glitch occured
and you only have 61 posts overall which includes posts that don't count

If you have lost posts it was due to threads being moved to a section where posts don't count like the Academy, Fanclubs, Chatterbox, Landfill, etc.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Oct 15, 2008)

lol, someone is trying to gain illegal posts.


----------



## Hisagi (Oct 15, 2008)

them post aint legit 

Thats kind of sad that he'd try to do that.
and lame advertising in his sig. Wow. just wow.


----------



## Curry (Oct 15, 2008)

How can you be sure you got the user the right amount of posts?


----------



## Dan (Oct 15, 2008)

He's gangsta like that.


----------



## Zaru (Oct 15, 2008)

Curry said:


> How can you be sure you got the user the right amount of posts?



When doing so many hundred a day, typing a wrong digit might accidently happen


----------



## Taxman (Oct 15, 2008)

Curry said:


> How can you be sure you got the user the right amount of posts?



caches are awesome

not to say that everyone is exact...could be missing a few since I didn't look at anyone with less than ten posts in the affected FCs.  But that's why I mentioned that if anyone felt shortchanged by more than 25, I'd see if you had 10 or less posts in more than two FCs 

and if we only missed one to two post......it isn't that hard to get back...



> When doing so many hundred a day, typing a wrong digit might accidently happen



well...if one doesn't double check the numbers before clicking "save"...sure...


----------



## shit (Oct 15, 2008)

Just wanted to publicly say thanks, Tax.


----------



## Ryuk (Oct 15, 2008)

Thanx man          .


----------



## Ange (Oct 15, 2008)

I just want to thank *Taxman*! 

(i would rep you but i really don't think it would do anything.)

So you can have my eternal love and gratitude instead. pek


----------



## Espada_Uno (Nov 5, 2008)

I dunno how many i had but i lost quite a lot lol

stupid


----------



## Taxman (Nov 5, 2008)

looks like from here that you are only short 74 posts due to _this_ particular incident.

Looks like your post count should be 179...exactly...based on all the posts you've made in sections that count.

Don't know where you were getting the 1,130 from...not to mention getting that many posts in 14 days.

*adds the 74*


----------



## Espada_Uno (Nov 5, 2008)

Its not much but itll do cheers taxman =D


----------



## Cromer (Nov 21, 2008)

I think I lost about 150+, give or take around fifty. ( I previously had 2,200+ posts when it happened, didn't really give a shit as it went down to 2000 until now). Th


----------



## Taxman (Nov 21, 2008)

you already got your posts back


----------



## Ashiya (Nov 25, 2008)

I just lost some posts all of a sudden, and was wondering how that happened 

Previous postcount:


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Nov 25, 2008)

It's not a mistake or a glitch. A thread you had posts in got trashed. Looking at the number, I'd guess it was a convo.


----------



## Garfield (Nov 25, 2008)

No it was this thread that sel trashed from the MD - PedoWiggerlicious


----------



## Ashiya (Nov 25, 2008)

ah...Naruhodo.

Thanks guys. ^^


----------



## Mider T (Nov 25, 2008)

I know what caused it, what I don't know is if I had an posts in those FCs, hence any lost?


----------



## Zaru (Nov 25, 2008)

Mider T said:


> I know what caused it, what I don't know is if I had an posts in those FCs, hence any lost?



You don't have any in GB or UG ... but well, just check for yourself. If you can't remember posting there, you probably don't have any.


----------



## Taxman (Nov 25, 2008)

figure it out yourself:
Search --> Advanced search --> search posts by "Mider T" in Joke FC section --> display results as posts --> ??? ---> Profit

You only have one post in the entire section and it wasn't in an affected FC (and I'm not restoring _one _post)

I should start thinking about just closing this if people aren't even bothering to read the first post to see why the survey was put in here


----------



## Garfield (Nov 25, 2008)

I was wondering why this is still open  If there are a few other people they can always contact a mod and ask righto?


----------

